# 89 240sx Sway Bars



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I cant find a set of sway bars for my 89 240sx. I'm interested in road racing and drifting so those are going to be required. Does anyone know where I can get a good set of sway bars without getting ripped off?


----------

